# Apple/Nike la mort du shuffle ?



## cookie (26 Mai 2006)

Hello,

Je me pause une question. Qu'on l'aime ou qu'on ne l'aime pas, le Shuffle était quand même le baladeur des Joggeur. Hors, apparemment, c'est le Nano qui a été choisis pour le partenariat.

Si je ne me trompe pas, le Shuffle ne remporte pas un grand succès en Europe. Si on lui enlève sa place de baladeur sportif. Est-ce qu'il ne va pas finir par disparaître ?


----------



## r e m y (27 Mai 2006)

Si Apple supprime le Shuffle du catalogue, j'espère que ce sera à l'occasion d'une baisse de prix sensible du Nano 1 Go!

Mais si le Nano 1 GO (le Nanike?) passe à 100 Euros (ou 99....), alors je n'aurai pas de regret à voir disparaitre le shuffle


----------



## bompi (27 Mai 2006)

Le shuffle est bien sympathique mais là, la simplification confine au simplisme et Apple a fait tout son possible pour cacher un manque de fonctionnalité en vantant la simplicité d'emploi de l'appareil.
L'adjonction d'un écran passant par sa suppression et son remplacement par le Nanike me semble opportun. Un prix de 90 &#8364; serait approprié.


----------



## yret (27 Mai 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Le shuffle est bien sympathique mais là, la simplification confine au simplisme et Apple a fait tout son possible pour cacher un manque de fonctionnalité en vantant la simplicité d'emploi de l'appareil.
> L'adjonction d'un écran passant par sa suppression et son remplacement par le Nanike me semble opportun. Un prix de 90  serait approprié.


 
rien à dire d'autre que tout à fait !   

on est pas co-modo pour rien...


----------



## Max London (27 Mai 2006)

cookie a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Je me pause une question. Qu'on l'aime ou qu'on ne l'aime pas, le Shuffle était quand même le baladeur des Joggeur. Hors, apparemment, c'est le Nano qui a été choisis pour le partenariat.
> 
> Si je ne me trompe pas, le Shuffle ne remporte pas un grand succès en Europe. Si on lui enlève sa place de baladeur sportif. Est-ce qu'il ne va pas finir par disparaître ?



Pas un grand succès en europe?
Je pense pas, ils avaient quand même réussit à solidement percer dans les ventes des balladeurs à mémoire flash (enfin les petits balladeurs vu que maintenant les Nano ont de la mémoire flash)


----------



## Nobody (27 Mai 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Le shuffle est bien sympathique mais là, la simplification confine au simplisme et Apple a fait tout son possible pour cacher un manque de fonctionnalité en vantant la simplicité d'emploi de l'appareil.
> L'adjonction d'un écran passant par sa suppression et son remplacement par le Nanike me semble opportun. Un prix de 90  serait approprié.



Bah... l'écran, pour un Shuffle 512 Mb ce n'est pas vraiment utile. J'utilise le mien chaque jour et je lance la lecture "dans l'ordre" puis je le mets dans ma poche et je ne le regarde plus. Je ne le remplis jamais complètement, non plus: j'y mets un cd ou deux, rarement plus. Je change son contenu dès que je me "lasse" de ce qu'il contient, exactement comme je fais avec un lecteur cd.

Et sur mes lecteurs cd, de salon ou de voiture, je n'ai pas non plus d'écran, alors sur un Shuffle...


----------



## iota (27 Mai 2006)

Salut.



			
				bompi a dit:
			
		

> Le shuffle est bien sympathique mais là, la simplification confine au simplisme et Apple a fait tout son possible pour cacher un manque de fonctionnalité en vantant la simplicité d'emploi de l'appareil.


C'est clair qu'avec le shuffle, Apple a fait fort... vouloir faire passer la fonction de lecture aléatoire comme une révolution c'est osé 

@+
iota


----------



## takamaka (27 Mai 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Et sur mes lecteurs cd, de salon ou de voiture, je n'ai pas non plus d'écran, alors sur un Shuffle...



Quel genre de lecteur as-tu donc ?


----------



## Nobody (27 Mai 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Quel genre de lecteur as-tu donc ?




Mouarf! 
Mon lecteur de salon date de '88, il a un tout petit écran avec le numéro du disque et le numéro du morceau, mais en aucun cas un écran comme sur le Nano ou l'iPod vidéo. Je voulais dire un écran où on peut naviguer. Et le lecteur de cd de ma voiture a rendu l'âme et il ne montrait même pas le temps écoulé ou restant.  

De toute manière, quand je mets des disques, je connais les morceaux et je n'ai pas besoin de lire les titres.  :rateau:

Entendons-nous bien: je parle d'un lecteur de petite contenance genre 521 Mb, pas d'un Nano 4Gb.


----------



## takamaka (28 Mai 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> De toute manière, quand je mets des disques, je connais les morceaux et je n'ai pas besoin de lire les titres.



Oki oki. Tu m'as fait peur mais dis-moi tu as l'air d'avoir une mémoire d'éléphant !


----------



## Nobody (28 Mai 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Oki oki. Tu m'as fait peur mais dis-moi tu as l'air d'avoir une mémoire d'éléphant !




Ben ça dépend du nombre de disques que tu possèdes. Moi j'en ai trois alors c'est tout de suite plus facile. 

Non, je déconne. Je voulais dire que, à force de les avoir écoutés, si tu places un cd dans ton lecteur, tu sais ce qu'il y a dessus, non? Et comme dans mon Shuffle je n'en mets que rarement plus que deux ou trois, c'est pas trop difficile de se rappeler les albums et, partant, les morceaux qui s'y trouvent.

Valà valà. L'éléphant a-t-il été clair?


----------



## naas (28 Mai 2006)

L'ipod shuffle, n'est pas un ipod c'est un truc blanc pas cher qui contient rien, est plus cher que n'importe quel autre lecteur mp3 qui en plus à un écran, bref bon à jeter 

et puis rien que le nom shuffle, franchement


----------



## Nobody (28 Mai 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> L'ipod shuffle, n'est pas un ipod c'est un truc blanc pas cher qui contient rien, est plus cher que n'importe quel autre lecteur mp3 qui en plus à un écran, bref bon à jeter
> 
> et puis rien que le nom shuffle, franchement



Mouarf! Quel tableau!   

Ceci dit, je ne suis pas certain qu'il soit plus cher que les autres. J'ai un peu fait le tour avant d'en acheter un et ceux qui étaient moins chers fonctionnaient à piles. Et, pour moi, c'était une condition sine qua non d'achat que le lecteur que je choisirais possèderait une batterie rechargeable.

Bon, peut-être que maintenant il y a un choix plus étendu, je n'en sais rien, mais à l'époque, il y a un peu plus d'un an, ce n'était pas le cas.


----------



## takamaka (28 Mai 2006)

Le shuffle est aussi aléatoire que son nom...

Quand tu l'as acheté, les produits de la concurrence te donnent aussitôt envie de le zapper...

:rateau:


----------



## Sim le pirate (28 Mai 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> L'ipod shuffle, n'est pas un ipod c'est un truc blanc pas cher qui contient rien, est plus cher que n'importe quel autre lecteur mp3 qui en plus à un écran, bref bon à jeter
> 
> et puis rien que le nom shuffle, franchement



Sauf que le shuffle est synchronisable avec itunes, et çà c'est une plus-value
énorme, pour moi en tout cas!


----------



## Warflo (28 Mai 2006)

Franchement, un chtit lecteur mp3 qui me mets une centaine de musique au hasard pour la matiné ou je vais courir, de toutes façon quand je cours je vais pas changer de musique, ben le principe est pas mal.
Mais comme lecteur mp3 principale :hein:


----------



## cookie (28 Mai 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Franchement, un chtit lecteur mp3 qui me mets une centaine de musique au hasard pour la matiné ou je vais courir, de toutes façon quand je cours je vais pas changer de musique, ben le principe est pas mal.
> Mais comme lecteur mp3 principale :hein:



Je pense que c'est pour ça que le Nano est bien foutu.
L'iPod "normal" est trop gros pour être utilisé pour faire son jogging et le Shuffle est trop petit pour être utilisé quotidiennement.

C'est pourquoi, comme je l'avais déjà dit dans un autre tread, ce serait bien que le Nano garde sa place de lecteur de musique tout terrain (avec la possibilité de regarder des vidéos ou des photos, plus pour le fun). Et que l'iPod normal devienne un véritable lecteur multi-média.


----------



## Imaginus (29 Mai 2006)

Visiblement le nano et le shuffle ont leur public respectif. 
Quand à l'association avec Nike tres franchement je sais pas ce qui est passé par la tête de Jobs... 

Peut être une paire d'Air Max...


----------



## r e m y (29 Mai 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Visiblement le nano et le shuffle ont leur public respectif.
> ......


Mais si demain le Nano est au prix du Shuffle aujourd'hui, ça devrait mettre tout le monde d'accord.

Quand à la campagne "Nike Apple" en terme de visibilité je trouve ça plutôt bien.


----------



## valoriel (30 Mai 2006)

Et pourquoi pas des shuffle de 256 et 512Mo aux alentours de 30-50?

Beaucoup de personnes achètent des clés USB musicales... Aujourd'hui tout le monde (ou presque) a une clé USB. Le mariage des deux: le shuffle.


----------



## Gwen (30 Mai 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Mais si demain le Nano est au prix du Shuffle aujourd'hui, ça devrait mettre tout le monde d'accord.


Non, car pour ma part, j'ai un shuffle ET un iPod vidéo. Je ne le utilisent pas pour la même chose et j'aime vraiment beaucoup mon Shuffle car je peut passer facilement d'une musique a l'autre, mes podcast s'enchaînent sans problèmes etc. Sur le iPod vidéo, je suis tout le temps en train de consulter l'écran, c'est particulièrement chiant et pour les podcast,  quand il y en a un qui finit il n'enchaîne pas avec le suivant. Galère 

Bref, le Shuffle n'est pas un iPod au rabais, il a une utilisation particulière et c'est ça qui fait sa force justement.


----------



## takamaka (30 Mai 2006)

La force du Shuffle, ce n'est pas la taille du stick, le poids ou les fonctions minimalistes offertes... LA force du shuffle, c'est qu'il est livré avec un casque que tout le monde connaît... Et peut importe l'objet premier du Shuffle, les écouteurs blancs font référence à un mythe, à des valeurs...


----------



## bompi (30 Mai 2006)

Et il est compatible iTunes/iTMS ...


----------



## takamaka (30 Mai 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Et il est compatible iTunes/iTMS ...


Ah oui... je l'avais oublié ca...


----------



## duracel (30 Mai 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Beaucoup de personnes achètent des clés USB musicales... Aujourd'hui tout le monde (ou presque) a une clé USB. Le mariage des deux: le shuffle.


 
C'est d'ailleurs ce qui donnera encore un intérêt au shuffle lorsque la batterie sera morte: il pourra encore servir de clef USB.  
Parce que sinon, c'est un vrai objet de consommation; au bout de la durée de vie de la batterie, au prix du changement de cette dernière: opla, on achète le nouveau produit et on produit des déchets toujours en plus grande quantité.


----------



## bompi (30 Mai 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> C'est d'ailleurs ce qui donnera encore un intérêt au shuffle lorsque la batterie sera morte: il pourra encore servir de clef USB.
> Parce que sinon, c'est un vrai objet de consommation; au bout de la durée de vie de la batterie, au prix du changement de cette dernière: opla, on achète le nouveau produit et on produit des déchets toujours en plus grande quantité.


Sais-tu que cette pensée est anti-libérale et nuit gravement à la santé de notre beau système économique. Consomme ! ou tu seras maudit ! Par la barbe d'Adam Smith !

(le Bar finit par manquer aux modos aussi   )
(par ailleurs, je ne sais pas si Adam Smith a jamais été barbu, crénom !)


----------



## duracel (30 Mai 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Sais-tu que cette pensée est anti-libérale et nuit gravement à la santé de notre beau système économique. Consomme ! ou tu seras maudit ! Par la barbe d'Adam Smith !


 
Chef, oui chef.
Veuillez pardonnez un moment d'égarement qui ne se reproduira pas.


----------



## kertruc (2 Juin 2006)

Sim le pirate a dit:
			
		

> Sauf que le shuffle est synchronisable avec itunes, et çà c'est une plus-value
> énorme, pour moi en tout cas!


 
Y a pas que les iPods qui sont synchronisables avec iTunes (je parle pas de l'ITMS).


----------



## valoriel (2 Juin 2006)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas que les iPods qui sont synchronisables avec iTunes (je parle pas de l'ITMS).


Non, ya le ROCKR aussi


----------



## bompi (3 Juin 2006)

Et en dehors des Motorola et des iPods ??


----------



## dandu (3 Juin 2006)

Sans programmes ajoutés, rien d'autres.

Avec des plugin ou des programes qui s'arrangent pour, on peut synchroniser 
n'importe quel lecteur MP3 UMS.


----------



## Yannoux (4 Juin 2006)

Comme il a ete dit plus haut, le Nano est devenu LE passe partout, et donc le Shuffle devient un peu obsolete. Je vous dis ca car j'ai eu le Shuffle et ensuite le Nano que j'adore:love: , mais il est vai que lorsque j'avais mon Shuffle pour courrir je ne me demandais pas la chanson qui allait passer, mais a force d'utilisation l'ecran commencer vraiment a me manquer car je pouvais pas choisir "immediatement" la chanson par laquelle je voulais demarrer mon jogging. Je sais on va me dire tu te met en lecture normale et tu fais ta playlist mais faire cela a chaque fois c'est chiant. D'ailleur j'ai achete le Nano pour ca, un ecran, certe petit mais suffisant pour la musique, mais depuis je le quitte plus!!

Manque plus que le Nano lise les videos, soit en 16/9 ieme, telephone/PDA, blutooth, APN 5MP, etc....:rateau: 

Donc pour finir, le Shuffle va mourrir et c'est tant mieux.:rateau: Je ne le regretterais pas c'est sur.


----------



## cookie (4 Juin 2006)

Yannoux a dit:
			
		

> Manque plus que le Nano lise les videos, soit en 16/9 ieme, telephone/PDA, blutooth, APN 5MP, etc....



Mon rêve résumé en une seule ligne


----------



## Yannoux (4 Juin 2006)

cookie a dit:
			
		

> Mon rêve résumé en une seule ligne



Je pense que c'est le reve tout le monde (enfin ceux utilisant l'iPod) :love:


----------



## cookie (4 Juin 2006)

Yannoux a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que c'est le reve tout le monde (enfin ceux utilisant l'iPod) :love:



Justement, moi je n'ai toujours pas d'iPod. Mais comme mon GSM est en bout de course. Ce serait le bon moment.

Si Apple pouvait sortir un iPhone avec un car kit, ça fera un superbe appareil : GSM/MP3/Auto-Radio.

Si il pouvais aussi faire GPS/APN/Smart-Phone... le rêve !!!


----------



## takamaka (6 Juin 2006)

cookie a dit:
			
		

> Si il pouvais aussi faire GPS/APN/Smart-Phone... le rêve !!!



Mais bien sûr ! Et avec ca tu reprends un choco ?  :rateau:


----------



## Nobody (6 Juin 2006)

Yannoux a dit:
			
		

> Donc pour finir, le Shuffle va mourrir et c'est tant mieux.:rateau: Je ne le regretterais pas c'est sur.



Ouais, si on peut sortir 146  prix éducation en Belgique pour un Nano 1 Gb, il n'y a pas photo.  

Je trouve ce prix exhorbitant pour une si petite contenance et les deux autres capacités sont encore moins dans mes prix, évidemment... Surtout quand les fistons veulent le leur aussi! 

Alors pour moi, le Shuffle a vraiment sa place dans la gamme pour ceux qui n'ont pas envie de dépenser trop de sous pour emmener leur musique avec eux. Et pour le temps que ça prend de changer la play list sur le Shuffle, franchement, ça ne vaut même pas la peine d'un parler.


----------



## takamaka (6 Juin 2006)

Si tu proposes le Shuffle à un prix de vente moins élévé ou égal à sa copie... :hein:
- tu incites les consommateurs a faire le bon choix (autant avoir l'original&#8230
- tu coupes l'herbe sous le pied de la concurrence... mais à quel prix et pendant combien de temps ?   Parce qu'ils sont hyper-réactifs les ptits gars...

Et dans le même temps, le Shuffle est trop cher (c'est clair !) mais comme la détermination du prix est aussi lié au positionnement souhaité par Apple, on ne peut qu'inciter le jogger à voir ailleurs et comparer... 

Le choix de raison, c'est toujours celui qui correspond à ses besoins. 

Bref, mon Nano me va très bien. Y'a trop d'espace dans ma poche pour le Shuffle.


----------



## Yannoux (7 Juin 2006)

Il y a un binz dans ce que vous dites a propos du prix Shuffle et Nano !
Car lorsque je regarde les pubs de chez Carrouf & Co. , on trouve des Creatives & Co. pour des capacites equivalente avec un prix TRES avoisinant le iPod ! Alors dire que c'est cher  !

Apres c'est sur, on trouve un lecteur MP3 (meme pas le AAC) a environ 30 euros, mais alors la il faudra pas venir se plaindre que le lecteur marche plus au bout de 15 jours !

Les reactions sont les meme pour les machines Apple, a ce moment la autant prendre un PC a 400 euros, un MP3 a 30 euros, un telephone Bi-Bop et la c'est sur c'est pas cher mais le VRAI prix a payer sera celui des emmerdes parce que rien ne marche correctement!

Je dis pas non plus qu'il faut acheter les yeux fermes sur le prix mais il y a quand meme le facteur qualite a prendre en compte. (depuis mon passage sur Mac et iPod c'est de l'informatique en totale transparence, contrairement au monde PC et certains MP3).

A cela ce rattache le piratage car les gens ne prennent meme plus le temps d'apprecier la qualite d'un travail fourni.


----------



## Imaginus (7 Juin 2006)

De toute facon avec Apple c'est difficile d'anticipé sur le sujet. La preuve l'ipod mini a fait un carton et fut viré pour le nano.Rien n'empeche Apple de viré le shuffle.


----------



## takamaka (7 Juin 2006)

Yannoux a dit:
			
		

> Il y a un binz dans ce que vous dites a propos du prix Shuffle et Nano !



Non. Désolé.

"Le choix de raison, c'est toujours celui qui correspond à ses besoins."


----------



## cookie (8 Juin 2006)

Les rumeurs se confirme concernant l'arrive d'un nouveau nano de 8Go.

Il y a donc de fortes chances pour qu'Apple supprime une partie de sa gamme par le bas. Hors le nano 1Go est trop récent pour disparaître.

Je soutiens donc mon idée comme quoi le shuffle risque de disparaître...


----------



## bompi (8 Juin 2006)

Avec une baisse de tarif en conséquence pour le nano, non ?


----------



## cookie (8 Juin 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Avec une baisse de tarif en conséquence pour le nano, non ?



Oui : 
- le Shuffle 512 est remplacé par le nano 1Go
- le Shuffle 1Go est remplacé par le nano 2Go
- Le Nano 2Go est remplacé par le 4Go (je parle en terme de prix bien entendu !)
- Le Nano 4Go est remplacé par le 8Go

Bon, là je rêve complètement. Ca ferai le Nano 1Go pour seulement 79 euro


----------



## bompi (8 Juin 2006)

Pour le coup, ce serait un killer !


----------



## kazanoval (10 Juin 2006)

je vien de m'acheté d'occase une ipod nano 2go 110 euro sur le net comme neuf le bordel a se prix les possésseur de shuffle (vraiment chelou le nom que meme) me fon bien rire chercher les bonne occase.
le matériel apple s'achette d'occase a moin d'avoir le compte en banque bien blindé et puis c mieu pour faire enragé les gents quand on leur dit le prix au quel on la eu.
pour moi la disparition du shuffle ne sera pas une grande perte.


----------



## Imaginus (10 Juin 2006)

kazanoval a dit:
			
		

> je vien de m'acheté d'occase une ipod nano 2go 110 euro sur le net comme neuf le bordel a se prix les possésseur de shuffle (vraiment chelou le nom que meme) me fon bien rire chercher les bonne occase.
> le matériel apple s'achette d'occase a moin d'avoir le compte en banque bien blindé et puis c mieu pour faire enragé les gents quand on leur dit le prix au quel on la eu.
> pour moi la disparition du shuffle ne sera pas une grande perte.



Chacun son truc fiston. Certains n'on pas besoin de 2Go pour ecouté de la musique. 
Perso moi j'ai besoin de 60go alors ton nano...


----------



## takamaka (12 Juin 2006)

kazanoval a dit:
			
		

> pour moi la disparition du shuffle ne sera pas une grande perte.


tes nombreuses fautes d'orthographes ne le seront pas non plus
:casse: :rateau:


----------

